
Emailbin.org a Place for Anonymous Emails - sloev
http://emailbin.org/
======
sloev
creator here:

emailbin.org is running on elasticsearch with a hideous frontend of pure raw
html hahaha

usecases:

* email signups

* posting of email threads to government

* your ideas

it is and will always be a free place to lay your emails to rest :-)

~~~
LinuxBender
Always nice to see someone contributing resources like this.

You might consider adding https to the front-end, just in case someone uses it
for activation url's.

What is your data retention policy?

